# Was fressen Sandaale???



## platfisch7000 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand wie ich mit der Angel Sandaale fangen kann?
Ich war nun so oft an Orten zum Angeln wo ich viele Tobs
sehen konnte!
Wie kriege ich die gefangen?
hin und wieder beißt mal einer auf ein Heringsvorfach ,aber das sind ausnahmen!
Was fressen die Sandsperlinge denn überhaupt so?
Krieg ich die mit Maden an der Köderfischstippe?
Oder lieber mit ner Nypfhe?

Fressen die garnelen,oder Tangläufer?
Was fressen die?

Gruß Plattfisch


----------



## Allround_angler (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Die essen wohl kleine Krebse u. Fische.....Muscheln werden se wohl nicht knacken |supergri


----------



## Malte (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Die nehmen ganz gerne Fliegen die wie kleine Tobis aussehen. |supergri

Ist kein Scherz hab an 2 Tagen 10 Stück beim Mefoangeln erwischt.
Und noch etliche beim heranholen verloren.
Am besten war ne Fliege auf kurzen 8er Haken gebunden. Mit weißen und blauen Bucktail, sowie etwas Flash, auf den Körper noch nen bischen Dubbing. Fertig
Imitiert halt kleine Sandaale und die Fressen die großen gern.


----------



## shorty 38 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Hallo, in Hirtshals oder Hanstholm fängst Du die Sanaaale mit Heringsvorfächern direkt an den Innenmolen und dort direkt an der Mauer oder an der Steinpackung. Ferner habe ich schon Leute gesehen, die dort ihre Sandaalköder mit der Senke fingen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Rosi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Sandaale werden mit der Senke gefangen. Such dir eine Seebrücke, da kannst du die Schwärme von oben gut sehen. Senke runter lassen und warten. 

Nun weiß ich nicht ob das angeln ist.|rolleyes Weil angeln ja an den  meisten Seebrücken nur zu bestimmten Zeiten erlaubt ist. Aber senken?


----------



## platfisch7000 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Hallo!
Danke erst einmal für Eure Antworten!
An eine Senke hatte ich auch schon gedacht,aber die habe ich ja nicht immer mit?!

Würde mir halt gerne ein Paternoster binden mit dem was die Fressen!
Denn man sieht sie ja auch mal beim Watfischen 5-6m vor einem ,oder vom kl.boot aus ,da habe ich keine Senke mit bzw werde sie damit nicht kriegen!

Hätte ja sein können das Jemand weiß die fressen Tankläufer,kl.Garnelen oder so!

@shorty 38
War letzte Woche in Hanstholm 2 mal auf der Mole!
Alles voller Sandaale und nicht einer ging aufs Heringsvorfach!Im gegenteil sie sind weggeschwommen!

@Malte
Blau Weiß imitiert Sandaale ?
Die sind doch silber /grün???????!
Farbe vom Tail und Dubbing?

Plattfisch


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Moin
Sandaale ernähren sich vorwiegend von tierischem und pflanzlichem Plankton, wobei dies im Meer auch teilweise etwas größere Arten als im Süßwasser beinhaltet - u.a. gehört dazu auch Fischbrut.

#h


----------



## Mantafahrer (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Zur Information: Es gibt verschiedene Sandaal- Arten.
Der Kleine Sandaal (Ammodytes tobianus) kommt in Schwärmen vor und ernährt sich von Plankton. Der ist mit der Angel nicht zu fangen, es sei denn, er wird gerissen. 
Der Große Sandaal (Hyperoplus lanceolatus) lebt räuberisch und ernährt sich u.a. von jungen Tobis, Tintenfischen und Sprotten etc. Der läßt sich leicht mit dem Heringspaternoster fangen. 
Sieht man große Schwärme, so sind dies immer Kleine Sandaale........

Guckst Du hier:

Ammodytes tobianus, Small sandeel: fisheries, bait

Und hier:

Hyperoplus lanceolatus, Great sandeel: fisheries, bait


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

In Dänemark gabe ich die großen Sandaale auch mit kleinen Heringsvorfächern gefangen, sogar in richtigen Massen! Was im übrigen kaum einer weiß: Sandaale schmecken absolut delikat. Wie Stinte schön knusprig in Butter gebraten sind die absolut köstlich! Einfach mal ausprobieren...|rolleyes


----------



## Malte (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Dann eben grün. 
Grünes Bucktail hab ich aber nicht |rolleyes.

Und den Tobis hat es gefallen.

Wie gesagt nen kurzen Haken mit weißem Dubbing und ne Schwinge aus weißen und grünen oder blauen Bucktail.
Die Schwinge kann ruhig 10cm lang sein, die Fliege wurde voll inhaliert.

Hier mal das Bild von oben, nun müsste es funzen.

http://img53.*ih.us/img53/1767/p5240010hd8.jpg


----------



## platfisch7000 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Das sind doch mal Aussagen!
Vielen Dank


----------



## macmarco (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Das fand ich ja nun mal recht interessant! Ein Thama, womit ich mich nie beschäftigt habe


----------



## F1SCHER (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

weis einer ne stelle von an der nordsee ? so in landnähe ? so an der nordfriesischen küste ! |rolleyes


----------



## Dubbing (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*



Malte schrieb:


> http://img53.*ih.us/img53/1767/p5240010hd8.jpg




Moin,
hauen sich Meeforellen eigentlich auch sowas weg oder gehen die nur an die kleine Art der Sandaale dran?


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Ich konnte beobachten, wie 2 lütte Bengels auf der Schönberger Seebrücke/Kiel die Tobis mit einem Heringsvorfach gefangen haben. Ich wusste gar nicht, was ich dazu sagen sollte, denn das war mir bis dato total unbekannt! Die hatten ratzfatz einen halben Eimer voll und gingen von dannen und ließen mich einfach so dastehend zurück!!!


----------



## degl (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Jo,

einer davon war Gestern wieder da und hatte ruckzuck seinen Eimer voll mit den Dingern und stolz wie Bolle zog er von dannen;+

Hab ebenfalls nicht schlecht gestaunt

gruß degl


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Wat wo??? Wieder Schönberger Seebrücke???


----------



## Malte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*



Dubbing schrieb:


> Moin,
> hauen sich Meeforellen eigentlich auch sowas weg oder gehen die nur an die kleine Art der Sandaale dran?


Also große Forellen hauen sich sich auch die großen Sandaale weg.
In meiner bisher größten Mefo (78cm 6,1kg) waren 2 Sandaale von um die 20-25cm zu finden.

In meinen anderen Mefos (bis 65cm) hab ich allerdings noch keine großen gefunden, nur die kleinen.


----------



## Bruce_Lee (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Ach herje. Ich hab' grad mal nach Sandaalen gegoogelt und mir die Bilder da angeguckt. Habe die kleinen Sandaale auch schon an irgendeinem Strand in der Nähe von Lübeck gesehen. Meine den Strand, wo es 200 Meter flach ins Wasser geht- falls den jemand kennt|supergri. Und ich habe immer gedacht, dass das Baby-Hornis sind|supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Hallo!
Wie auf der Seebrücke ???
Ich denke da darf man tagsüber gar nicht angeln?
Doch erst nach 20 Uhr ,oder?

Plattfisch


----------



## nibbler001 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Sandaale???*

Kann man net vll wenn man mitm kleinen Wattboot Rausfährt einfach n Kescher Raushalten oder n Paar Köderfischreusen (oder sind die illegal, wenn man keine Senke zum SChleppen mithat)?

Wenn man die mit Haken bejagt, welche Hakengröße ist die Richtige 8 oder doch eher in die Richtung 12?

Welche Hakengrößen, und welchen Typ (Jighaken ohne Blei, Offset ...), sollte man zum Anködern mithaben?


----------

